# knocking from rear side passenger



## grainsbarview (Jan 14, 2011)

sorry if this isnt clear to u all...we have a nissan x trail on 06 2.2 

since last week when we had all seats down in the back and put them back there has been a strange knockin sound...we redid all seats moved stuff in boot and even removed parcel shelf....
i dont drive but hubby does....
when i am sat in front passenger i can sometimes feel a strange feelin underneath feet..
last year we had to have front brake shoes or pads done and they mentioned that the calipers had siezed on but they loosened them...these are now very squeaky....


----------



## Frank Martin (Feb 1, 2011)

I've had problems with the rear passenger side brake calipers that sounded much like a faint knocking anytime I went over a bump - at first I thought maybe it was a strut or something else in the suspension, but when I had it checked out the shop said there was no issue with any of that, and that they suspected that a pin on that brake caliper needed to be replaced, causing it to move around a bit when a bump is hit. I haven't taken care of it yet, as there's no effect on driving, and I may take a better look at it myself when the cold weather subsides in the spring.


----------

